# Discus fish breathing heavily



## bhavik (21 Apr 2018)

Hi guys need some help I had one fish breathing heavily 2 days ago and now have another breathing heavy yesterday and possibly another today not sure what is going on did a 50% water change 2 days ago and another today doesn’t seem to have helped things 

Not sure what is happening 

Could someone please help me out

Water seems fine all other fish are fine


Thanks


----------



## Conort2 (22 Apr 2018)

How long have you had the discus for? And have you changed anything in your setup at all recently? 

Cheers

Conor


----------



## BubblingUnder (22 Apr 2018)

Consider increasing aeration & trimming any surface covering plants. Its been a bit warmer recently & my tank is a couple of degrees above normal (higher temps. hold less oxygen etc.)


----------



## bhavik (22 Apr 2018)

Hi so I’ve had the discus for a year now or so 
The only thing I have done is added some plants from my shrimp tank to this one which I have done before 
As for aeration I think there is enough and yeah I’ve turned the temp down to 26 from 27 see if that helps 
Here is a video of the tank this morning 
https://streamable.com/bbb62
The first discus that is shown as been dark on and off not sure what that means and even the second one I zoomed in on has been on and off 
Hope that helps


----------



## BubblingUnder (22 Apr 2018)

Just a thought if you had to disturb your substrate when transplanting your plants it may have released trapped toxins. I had the same happen to me when I replanted some Staurogyne Reopens in my tank my Discus wasn't happy turned dark but recovered ok. These people may have more specific answers for you for discus problems http://www.forum.bidka.org/forums/disease-and-illness.11/


----------

